# Rekarte pelo Brasil: São Paulo/SP



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Se você não é de São Paulo ou do Rio de Janeiro, você provavelmente sempre sonhou em um dia conhecer essas duas cidades, afinal são de longe as duas maiores do país, as mais cosmopolitas, aquelas que desde criança você conhece os bairros, ruas e avenidas, nem que seja apenas por nome ou por imagens nos noticiários ou nas novelas. 
Finalmente tive oportunidade de conhecer a maior metrópole do Hemisfério Sul neste ano, foi a cidade que eu mais fotografei na minha turnê, pois apesar de gostar da calmaria da zona rural, eu sou um viajante urbano, o movimento de pessoas, a profusão de cores, as luzes que brilham, a diferença temporal e arquitetônica são o que mais me atrai, e por isso fotografei cada cantinho por onde eu passei dessa imensa e acolhedora cidade.* 


AV. PAULISTA


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

achei a Capital, bem tranquila, e calma..

pelas fotos..

que dia você foi..

e as fotos ficaram, show.!!

obrigado...


----------



## Trauss (Sep 21, 2008)

Maravilha meu bom amigo Rekarte. Suas fotos estao ótimas, me senti nelas. Deu pra matar minha saudade de Sampa.....:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

zolin said:


> achei a Capital, bem tranquila, e calma..
> 
> pelas fotos..
> 
> ...


Não lembro o dia, mas era dia de semana


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

PARQUE DO IBIRAPUERA

*Gostei muito do Ibirapuera(Que fica próximo da Avenida Paulista, lembro de ter ido andando até lá), pena que não pude conhecer o Museu Afro Brasil que fica dentro do parque. *


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Lindas imagens da Grande Metrópole brasileira. Valeu, Rekarte!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Ficou linda SP neste thread. Grandiosa.

As fotos ficaram ótimas, Rekarte.

Aguardando o thread do Rio.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

É provavelmente a próxima capital que pretendo conhecer... De uns tempos pra cá, ando cada vez mais fascinado pela nossa maior metrópole.

Muito boas fotos de SP, Rekarte! E tomara que tenha tirado muitas fotos do Centro, que é a região da cidade que mais admiro


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

A primeira foto não é da Avenida Paulista e sim da Rua da Consolação.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Leo10Rio said:


> Ficou linda SP neste thread. Grandiosa.
> 
> As fotos ficaram ótimas, Rekarte.
> 
> Aguardando o thread do Rio.


Pode aguardar, o thread do Rio irá chegar 



Will_NE said:


> É provavelmente a próxima capital que pretendo conhecer... De uns tempos pra cá, ando cada vez mais fascinado pela nossa maior metrópole.
> 
> Muito boas fotos de SP, Rekarte! E tomara que tenha tirado muitas fotos do Centro, que é a região da cidade que mais admiro


Ainda não conhece Sampa, Will? Não perca a chance! 
Tirei muitas fotos do centro, tbm foi minha região favorita da cidade, pois do centro se está próximo de vários pontos interessantes como a Liberdade e o Vale do Anhagabaú


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Liberdade

*Um dos bairros mais exóticos do Brasil, a Liberdade fica próximo do centro de São Paulo(cerca de 5 minutos andando desde da Praça da Sé), não é muito grande, mas é um bom passeio para conhecer produtos orientais. *


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Belas fotos Rekarte. Passou pertinho de casa, ainda bem que eu não estava (brincadeira).



Aguardando as próximas fotos.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Praça da Sé

*A Praça da Sé é o marco zero da cidade de São Paulo, não muito longe dali os jesuítas criaram em 1554 o Colégio de São Paulo de Piratininga, o ponto de partida para formação da cidade. Essa região era tipicamente colonial portuguesa, quando no começo do século XX os prédios coloniais foram demolidos para dar origem a novos prédios neoclássicos e a catedral gótica da Sé. *


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

É sempre bom saber das opiniões de quem visita São Paulo pela primeira vez. Pessoas que não conhecem a capital paulista existem de monte no próprio interior de São Paulo. Aqui mesmo na minha região, na área do Pontal do Paranapanema, onde há municípios de extensão territorial considerável, muitos sequer conhecem Presidente Prudente e as referências de cidades são Mirante do Paranapanema, Teodoro Sampaio. :lol:
Vejo que você gostou de São Paulo e isso é bom. Uma cidade que, apesar de bruta, é bela.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte,

Suas fotos ficaram muito boas!! São Paulo é minha "segunda casa". Não é por coincidência que já estive 40 vezes na capital do Estado mais pujante do país! Conheço muitos cariocas que amam Sampa, pois é impossível ficar indiferente quando a gente pisa na terra da garoa. Aliás, este ano, penso em matar a saudade! Difícil não se encantar pela Avenida Paulista. Desde a primeira vez em que lá pisei senti algo diferente porque ali você sente a vibe do paulistano. São Paulo não é apenas a maior e mais rica do país, São Paulo é um resumo do Brasil (os entendedores entenderão). Por isso tudo e muito mais, é que eu sempre digo que quem não conhece São Paulo não sabe o que está perdendo!

Parabéns pelo thread!!! :applause:


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Muito bom ver a cidade pelos olhos de um turista que gostou da cidade! E gostei muito de ver também alguns pontos da cidade muito bonitos (a Sé me surpreendeu, estão lindas as fotos). Mostra muito bem que alguns alarmistas dizendo que SP está "invadida de mendigos" não conhecem mesmo a cidade. 

Esse edifício do TJ-SP é, na minha opinião, uma das construções mais bonitas da cidade, tanto por dentro quanto por fora. É muito luxuoso.


----------



## Felipe M (Sep 7, 2016)

A cidade foi dignamente retratada nas suas fotos. Parabéns.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Espetacular!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Centro

*Foi sem dúvida a parte que eu mais gostei da cidade de São Paulo, não atoa ia lá todos os dias(até mesmo por ser caminho para outras zonas da cidade). É lá onde está a essência da cidade, mais até do que a Avenida Paulista, no centro há pessoas de todas as classes sociais andando, prédios coloniais, neoclássicos do século XIX e os primeiros arranha-céus do século XX, lá você encontra yakisoba em restaurantes de chineses ou pastel com caldo de cana. *:cheers:


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Rekarte, parabéns pelo thread deu para sentir a essência de SP nas tuas fotos, muito bem tiradas por sinal . Estive em Sampa agora no começo de janeiro e reconheci alguns lugares o bacana e as diferentes visões da metrópole. Espero voltar logo estou com saudades dessa metrópole S2.


----------

